# How Much Alcohol in Aftershave?



## BayBoy (Aug 17, 2017)

Hey there. I'm a bit stumped as to how much alcohol I should have in my alcohol.

My formula is currently 40% alcohol. I've read it shouldn't be below 60%. I've seen products that are 80%. 

I thought the sting from my aftershave came from alcohol. So I did a test and splashed on 190 proof Everclear and I felt no sting. Then I added my essential oil blend to the alcohol and the sting was there and fierce. 

Do you think 40% is appropriate?


----------



## lsg (Aug 17, 2017)

Check this site out:   http://web.archive.org/web/20110811061238/http://www.snowdriftfarm.com:80/form_perfumes.html


----------

